# 214W JD SELF POWERED BALER



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Could this type of baler be my solution to my 26 PTO HP tractor for hay production. Anyon ever run one? They are asking $1,800.

Discription from Add

1957 JOHN DEER BALER 2 WIRE TIE
BEEN IN A GARAGE MOST OF ITS LIFE
TRUCK PULL, 28 HP, 4 CYLINDER POWER
4 CYL WISCONSIN MOTOR, LOW HOURS
BELT DRIVE, 2 WIRE, 16 X 18 BALES
VERY LOW HOURS BALED 6 ACRES A YEAR

If I go look, what were the issues with this model. Also is price fair? I can find very little information about these units.

Thanks - Keith

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Too bad you weren't out here. The Amish will add a Honda gas engine to just about any sq baler you want. New Hollands are real popular with pony motors on top of them. I know a guy out here very well who adds gas engines to small balers.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't think there were much of any problems with the 214....just slow. I would ask for them to run some hay through so that you can see it bale. If it bales good, offer them what you can pay as I doubt that many are beating their door down to buy it. They do make a pretty bale.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

when they run they runs good, when they don't, you need a drink (s). That is for the wisconsin part. If baling for yourself, if you are willing to deal with wire and not put off by the first part, you are probably fine. If I took a wire bale to one of my customers, it would be the last delivery!


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks - It makes 14X18 bales - Is that an issue? otherwise the guy says it takes the 40 lb wire rools, so I would need to modify the wire holders to take the standard 100 lb rools now available. Is that tough to do? It also has a new belt?

He did mention it is toung heavy (squats his pickup) does anyone have the specifications on what the hitch weight is on these. I think my tractor is only rated for 1100 lbs

Thanks again


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a neat looking baler....never seen one, thanks for sharing.....as for the price, I would hesitate to pay more than 1k for the machine.....but then again, I have absolutely no practical use for it.....I would probably pay that just to go run it in the field and bale for my animals.....really a cool piece tho....


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Would not touch that baler with a 10' pole. The Wisconsin engine is a hard starting pia and wire to boot.Would not be for me


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks - In researching wire balers, two issues come up. Wire rools weigh 100 lbs (ouch, my poor old back)

Second issue is supposidly they leave small bits or wire in or around the bales and in the field/pasture. Is this true? Seems strange a bailer would cut and leave pieces of wire around. Would really like to know the truth on this as I did have an issue with one of my horses hoofs.

Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

While I don't care for this particular baler (for the reasons listed above), I think you're on the right track with an engine-mount baler. You could always buy a pto baler and convert it yourself and use a far more desirable engine (and baler). It wouldn't be rocket science. Unless you use a rocket engine. But that might be overkill.


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

JD3430 what size engine do the amish put on those balers,I was picturing one of those 5 hp honda engines ,although they are good engines I don't believe they could run a square baler


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

nhbaler282 said:


> JD3430 what size engine do the amish put on those balers,I was picturing one of those 5 hp honda engines ,although they are good engines I don't believe they could run a square baler


I think they're about 20 HP V twins, IIRC.
They work plenty good for the Amish and have been in use for many years. 
We call them an "Amish special".
I can give you the name of the guy who makes them. He is a great guy and can make you a great small engine powered baler. I've seen them at his shop. He makes dozens of them per year.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

It just dawned on me that the engine on this thing is only 1 more HP than my tractor PTO. First thought is changing out the engine - per my internet search I can get a good Honda one to replace the existing for about $800 used to $1200 new.

Now to get the answer on the wire bits?

Thanks folks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

YODA said:


> It just dawned on me that the engine on this thing is only 1 more HP than my tractor PTO. First thought is changing out the engine - per my internet search I can get a good Honda one to replace the existing for about $800 used to $1200 new.
> 
> Now to get the answer on the wire bits?
> 
> Thanks folks


If you are doing any amount of hay, other than recreational type hay making, I see no use for this or any other small engine powered baler. (Except of course for the Amish) You ain't gonna find a Honda engine at 20 hp new for 1200 and even if you could, would it really be worth it? I think the only value for this type of baler is county fairs and what not, anything more than say 200 bales per year......not me....and I wouldn't spend a dime on it, (probably wouldn't bale any hay either)
The Wisconsin engine is a very good engine, probably one of the best In its day, as noted earlier, hard to start, drinks fuel like its sweet tea, and is loud, given the factory exhaust. But I do like it, it would be worth a grand to me to take to schools as fairs if I was so inclined to do something like that. For making hay on any sizeable scale....it's a no go for me....and it's wire....as for the wire, I have heard that same story, I find it hard to believe it would leave any sizable piece of wire in the field unless there is a problem with the twister/cutter, I think even at that time, they knew that leaving shards of wire in the field would be a problem, however, it's easy to see that pieces could get left in the field, probably not on every tie, but I may be wrong...


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

JD3430

Yes I would love the information on the individual that builds them in your area.

And what may seem like a dumb question. Can this 214W be easily converted to twine?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Are you planning on feeding your hay to your own animals or selling it. If selling it stay away from wire tie balers as I don't think your market area probably would accept wire tied bales very well. In Southwest Colorado you are very close to the markets where they like the 3 string bales.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

YODA said:


> JD3430
> 
> Yes I would love the information on the individual that builds them in your area.
> 
> And what may seem like a dumb question. Can this 214W be easily converted to twine?


PM sent.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

YODA said:


> And what may seem like a dumb question. Can this 214W be easily converted to twine?


No


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

I would look for a older new Holland bale that uses twine. stay away from the 66 but they did make a 65 compact that made 12 x 14 bale that for it's age worked real good. most of the older bale did not use a lot of horse power to run. Even 273 would run on a 26 horse power tractor. Just make shore that the baler will work AND TIE A KNOT a lot of use balers out there will not tie a knot to save there life. They may look like there in excellent shape but they are wore out. I would have them demo it for you take 2 or 3 bales with you when you look at a baler and run them through it to make shore it works. So you know what you buying because re building knotters can cost you a lot of money.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm going to pass on this. It is just too big for the gates I need to get through and appears to be too heavy for my tractor.

Thanks for the help


----------

